# Business Plan for HOA



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

Does anyone out there have a Business Plan that would be willing to share? I need to create one for my subdivision HOA and I am lost as where to start writing it. 
thanks!


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

rich414;1022718 said:


> Does anyone out there have a Business Plan that would be willing to share? I need to create one for my subdivision HOA and I am lost as where to start writing it.
> thanks!


Get some business plan software. It will help you immensely.

Mine took many, many hours to write, I would share at the right price!

Never had an HOA ask for a business plan. But write it in reality, not just to appease one HOA that asked for it.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

for what submitting a quote for plowing?


----------

